# Gmusic on Miui Lockscreen?



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

OK phone so life mistake on the first post so disregard it and lets move on... Just thinking and listening to music when I picked up my Dx and woke it up to a lockscreen playing music from Google music. I can change track and play/pause the music. No album art..? Why not may I ask









Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

